# Ferias de ciencias de las escuelas secundarias



## santiago (Ago 22, 2008)

bueno a eso se refiere, quiero resaltar la mala predispocision de los evaluadores de las ferias de ciencias
(participe representando a mi colegio que lo defiendo a morir la e.e.t n1 de parana entre rios argentina

hace tres dias (hoy 22 de agosto) presente un proyecto: un motor que funciona solamente con aire comprimido, nuestra situacion problematica a resolver era el creciente aumento de los gases invernadero, poco combustible y su precio

el proyecto andaba de 10 tengo fotos y videos de su funcionamiento, andava al 100 %  
el problema: era un proyecto complejo, revisado por docentes estaba perfecto, pero...

el evaluador un ingeniero aeronautico, su idea era usar otro sistema, pero se alejaba de nuestra idea de adaptar un motor existente, osea en terminos gruesos queria que una bicicleta que funcionaba con aire comprimido volara, nos hablo de resistencia al aire, leyes termodinamicas, nos pusieron en el nifel f (alumnos de casi 20 años) cuando nosotros tenemos 15 años (tercer año) 

al final la explicacion fue que no le entraba en la cabeza como unos chicos de 15 años podian presentar un proyecto de esas magnitudes, no insultaron , trataron de estupidos y que copiamos, cuando en realidad estuvimos un mes tratando de hacer andar el sistema , rompiendonos el lomo, pero claro un ingeniero aeronautico, no le entra en la cabeza, su idea era usar una turbina, la nuestra adaptar un motor de combustion interna para que funcioinase con aire, entonces solo se modificarian cosas basicas, en vez de apoyarnos nos bajoneaban, y termino ganando la feria un trabajo sobre un desempañador para las ventanas de las casas (identico al de la luneta de los autos), lo presentaron alumnos de 19 años de un bachillerato 


no trato de ofender a nadie, solamente trato de cuidar a las personas que quieren defender un ideal o que tienen una nocion y saben mas que algunas personas de lo cocodrilos que son la gente sin conocimientos y con un titulo , hubo aceptacion general, se nos pidio que modificaramos tres motos, a el publico en si le gusto, pero bue a los ingenieros no

desde ya cuidense y guarda con la gente que no sabe y que tiene un titulo "importante"

encima de todo lo mas indignante es que nos invitaron a 2 ferias, y en esta feria no nos tuvieron en cuenta


despues subo unos videitos de mi prototipo que alcanza los 80k/h en una bicicleta, pesa poco mas de 2 kg y no contamina ademas de gastar casi nada de aire

un saludo grande a los tecnicos e ingenieros que si saben.

saludos


----------



## ciri (Ago 22, 2008)

se ve interesante.. espero las fotos...

y lo demás.. es pasajero..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 22, 2008)

igual que ciri , 

santixman esa gente entra en mi categoria de VIEJOS PAJAROS UD dele para adelante nomas que se notas tenes capasidades que superan la media normal. 

Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 22, 2008)

me es inevitable pasar por este tema...Tan solo para apoyar cada una de las cosas que dijiste..La verdad que tu proyecto me parece muucho mas interesante que un desempañador para las ventanas de las casas..Para resolver ese problemahay dos opciones o decirle a la empleada que las desempañe o en caso de no tenerla no ser tan "jeropa" ylimpiar uno por si mismo con un invento que se llama trapo..En cuanto al ingeniero me gustaria saber quien es y poder contactarme con el pero loveo dificil..
La verdad tu proyecto es sumamente defendible..Es mas..Lo defiendo aun sin comprender del todo como funciona!

Un saludo!


----------



## RODRIGO (Ago 22, 2008)

si la verdad que no tengo palabras para decir de esos jurados 

yo estoy = de caliente que vos santiago pero bue no vale la pena calentarse por unos "ingenieros" asi,..

bue para los que no saben todabia yo soy el compañero de tesis de santiago en el proyecto del motor que funciona con aire comprimido..


gracias por su apoyo


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ago 22, 2008)

La capacidad que ustedes tienen no se puede calificar, echenle ganas. Si a los 15 hicieron eso ya me imagino a los 19.

Esas experiencias valen oro, tenerlas es importante para que no te pase 2 veces.


----------



## santiago (Ago 22, 2008)

tengo un problema con youtube pero ya los subo

edit aca ta

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
esas son fotos  despues paso el video

un videito del celu, mu querido 6103
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------

